# USE "X" e rebuild di moltissimi pacchetti [RISOLTO]

## topper_harley

Stamattina ho dato un "emerge --sync" e un "emerge -uDNav world". 

Vuole fare il rebuild di moltissimi pacchetti dei quali mi evidenzia la USE "X" seguita da %*...

E tutto ok?

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="X%* -debug" 42 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="X%* -debug" 130 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 85 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 60 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="X%* -debug" 56 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 66 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="X%* -debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="X%* -debug" 45 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 35 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="X%* -debug" 35 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 89 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="X%* ipv6 -debug" 1,415 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="X%* ipv6 -debug" 248 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="X%* ipv6 -debug" 234 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 505 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r1 [2.1.1] USE="-build -doc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 294 kB 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 254 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="X%* -debug" 39 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="X%* -debug" 234 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="X%* -debug" 246 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="X%* -debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 222 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="X%* -debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="X%* -debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="X%* -debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="X%* -debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 217 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 236 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="X%* -debug" 254 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="X%* -debug" 41 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 39 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="X%* -debug" 41 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="X%* -debug" 340 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="X%* ipv6 -debug" 266 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug -xprint" 511 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="X%* -debug" 47 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="X%* -debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 207 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="X%* -debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 89 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 82 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 44 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="X%* -debug" 587 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 96 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="X%* -debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2  USE="X%* ipv6 -debug" 583 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="X%* -debug" 73 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X%* nls" 826 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 41 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="X%* -debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X%* nls" 1,812 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="X%* -debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X%* nls" 41 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 35 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 180 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="X%* ipv6 -debug" 93 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 54 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="X%* -debug" 100 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="X%* -debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8  USE="X%* -debug" 52 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 222 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 373 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 240 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug -xprint" 101 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug -xprint" 114 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 90 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="X%* -debug -minimal" 94 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 79 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 258 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/imake-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 110 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="X%* -debug" 42 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="X%* -debug" 238 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 203 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 75 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 80 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 2,204 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0  USE="X%* ipv6 -debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="X%* -debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 225 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 201 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 85 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXevie-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0  USE="X%* -debug" 214 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.0  USE="X%* -debug" 80 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xdm-1.0.5  USE="X%* ipv6 pam -debug -xprint" 355 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 91 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X%* nls" 1,039 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  USE="X%*" 562 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 82 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="X%* -debug" 218 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="X%* -debug" 36 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="X%* -debug" 213 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="X%* -debug" 37 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="X%* aiglx dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 9,170 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="X%* -debug" 221 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="X%* -debug -doc" 8,132 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 78 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  USE="X%*" 203 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="X%* ipv6 -debug" 87 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 210 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 68 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r2  USE="X%* -debug" 220 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1  USE="X%* -debug" 261 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1  USE="X%* -debug" 210 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3  USE="X%* dri -debug" 706 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0  USE="X%* -debug" 226 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.10 [1.02.07] USE="(-selinux)" 904 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug" 75 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/fvwm-2.5.18 [2.5.16] USE="gtk imlib nls perl png readline truetype -bidi -debug -rplay -stroke -tk -xinerama" 2,067 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xfontsel-1.0.1  USE="X%* -debug -xprint" 93 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xev-1.0.2  USE="X%* -debug" 82 kB

```

----------

## MajinJoko

anche io stamattina mi sono trovato la simpatica sorpresa!

comunque il "%" significa che è una USE appena introdotta.

Ma davvero devo ricompilarmi mezzo mondo?   :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

io invece l'avevo gia' abilitata... ah ah

 :Wink:  senza offesa

 :Wink:  scusate se sfotto

----------

## Kernel78

Tanto sono tutti pacchetti piccoli, se fate

```
emerge -uDNp world | genlop -p
```

vedete il tempo stimato per la ricompilazione... a me risultava meno di mezz'ora ...

----------

## gutter

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Stamattina ho dato un "emerge --sync" e un "emerge -uDNav world". 
> 
> Vuole fare il rebuild di moltissimi pacchetti dei quali mi evidenzia la USE "X" seguita da %*...
> 
> E tutto ok?
> ...

 

Chiudi gli occhi e premi [Return].

----------

## topper_harley

Un'ultima domanda prima di mettere [risolto].

Sarebbe sbagliato/pericoloso utilizzare la use -X limitatamente a questa versione dei pacchetti in maniera di abilitarla solo quando ci sarà un upgrade dei pacchetti?

----------

## crisandbea

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Un'ultima domanda prima di mettere [risolto].
> 
> Sarebbe sbagliato/pericoloso utilizzare la use -X limitatamente a questa versione dei pacchetti in maniera di abilitarla solo quando ci sarà un upgrade dei pacchetti?

 

secondo me si, in quanto sono tutti o quasi pacchetti di x11....,  e potrebbe causarti dei problemi con X appunto.  

poi a te la scelta, al max la rimetti   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Un'ultima domanda prima di mettere [risolto].
> 
> Sarebbe sbagliato/pericoloso utilizzare la use -X limitatamente a questa versione dei pacchetti in maniera di abilitarla solo quando ci sarà un upgrade dei pacchetti?

 

Una cosa del genere mi sembra alcquanto pericolosa ...

Piuttosto evita di aggiornare oggi o evita di aggiornare con --newuse ...

----------

## pingoo

Ciao, ho aggiornato oggi come voi,  e controllando mentre installava gli ultimi pacchetti mi sono accorto che appariva il msg seguente (credo per tutti)

```
QA Notice: ECLASS 'font' inherited illegally in <nomepacchetto>(es. x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.1)
```

Qualche suggerimento?

Bye

----------

## Scen

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Ciao, ho aggiornato oggi come voi,  e controllando mentre installava gli ultimi pacchetti mi sono accorto che appariva il msg seguente (credo per tutti)
> 
> ```
> QA Notice: ECLASS 'font' inherited illegally in <nomepacchetto>(es. x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.1)
> ```
> ...

 

Ignora quel messaggio, non è un errore, solo un avviso riguardante un cambio della struttura dell'ebuild (comunque roba che riguarda gli sviluppatori  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## pingoo

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *pingoo wrote:*   Ciao, ho aggiornato oggi come voi,  e controllando mentre installava gli ultimi pacchetti mi sono accorto che appariva il msg seguente (credo per tutti)
> 
> ```
> QA Notice: ECLASS 'font' inherited illegally in <nomepacchetto>(es. x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.1)
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, grazie!

----------

## bender86

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Tanto sono tutti pacchetti piccoli, se fate
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDNp world | genlop -p
> ```
> ...

 

Insomma... A me dice più di 7 ore...

----------

## Kernel78

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Tanto sono tutti pacchetti piccoli, se fate
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDNp world | genlop -p
> ```
> ...

 

[modalità sborone=ON]

Scusa, mi dimenticavo che sono sul mio nuovo amd64 dual-core-super-mega-pompato-che-non-so-più-cosa-fargli-fare-per-non-lasciarlo-in-idle   :Laughing: 

[modalità sborone=OFF]

In realtà il tempo totale di aggiornamento è stato di 38 minuti e spicci   :Sad: 

... ma stavo anche renderizzando una scenetta con blender  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Tanto sono tutti pacchetti piccoli, se fate
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDNp world | genlop -p
> ```
> ...

 

Può darsi che tra i pacchetti da aggiornare, oltre a quelli che hanno l'aggiunta della USE "X", ci siano dei pacchettoni belli grossi (chessò, kdelibs/xorg-server/openoffice)  :Razz: 

----------

## bender86

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Può darsi che tra i pacchetti da aggiornare, oltre a quelli che hanno l'aggiunta della USE "X", ci siano dei pacchettoni belli grossi (chessò, kdelibs/xorg-server/openoffice) :P

 

Sì, in effetti c'era xorg-server. Forse anche qualcos'altro, non ci ho fatto molto caso.

----------

## Kernel78

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Può darsi che tra i pacchetti da aggiornare, oltre a quelli che hanno l'aggiunta della USE "X", ci siano dei pacchettoni belli grossi (chessò, kdelibs/xorg-server/openoffice)  
> 
> Sì, in effetti c'era xorg-server. Forse anche qualcos'altro, non ci ho fatto molto caso.

 

Male, si dovrebbe controllare per bene quello che il sistema vuole aggiornare ...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Sì, in effetti c'era xorg-server. Forse anche qualcos'altro, non ci ho fatto molto caso.

 

attenzione...!

xorg-server non viene aggiornato da un po' di tempo. come mai ti chiede di ricompilarlo?

non è che l'hai lasciato in package.unmask e portage vuole installarti la 7.2-RC? non sarebbe una cosa molto bella

----------

## Scen

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> attenzione...!
> 
> xorg-server non viene aggiornato da un po' di tempo. come mai ti chiede di ricompilarlo? 
> ...

 

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="X%* aiglx dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 9,170 kB 

```

Forse perchè c'è stata l'aggiunta della USE flag "X"?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Forse perchè c'è stata l'aggiunta della USE flag "X"? 

 

oh cacchio... quella non l'avevo vista...

cioè... non avevo visto che era stata introdotta anche per xorg-server.

va beh... facciamo finta che non abbia scritto niente

----------

## Scen

Dev'essere stata fatta una modifica all'eclass x-modular che introduce la USE "X" in modo globale.

Difatti se si guardano i vari ebuild che risultano da ricompilare per via del X%* hanno la voce

```

inherit x-modular

```

[EDIT]

C.V.D.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3682665.html#3682665

----------

## bender86

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bender86 wrote:*    *Scen wrote:*   Può darsi che tra i pacchetti da aggiornare, oltre a quelli che hanno l'aggiunta della USE "X", ci siano dei pacchettoni belli grossi (chessò, kdelibs/xorg-server/openoffice) :P 
> 
> Sì, in effetti c'era xorg-server. Forse anche qualcos'altro, non ci ho fatto molto caso. 
> 
> Male, si dovrebbe controllare per bene quello che il sistema vuole aggiornare ...

 

Intendevo che ho controllato rapidamente la lista, ma non mi ha colpito in particolare nessun grosso pacchetto (a parte xorg-sever). Purtroppo ho dovuto imparare a non fare aggiornamenti troppo alla leggera.

----------

## bandreabis

Che bello!

Una volta aggioranto tutto quello spataffio per avere X%*, ora vuole ricompilare ancora un altro spataffio per avere (-X%*)....   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: sono su amd64.

----------

## lucapost

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinchia!

SCATAFASCIO!!!

c'è sul serio  (-X%*)!!!!

Questa è proprio grossa, ma che casino hanno combinato con il portage?

Poveri pentium 1000!

Luca.

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Che bello!
> 
> Una volta aggioranto tutto quello spataffio per avere X%*, ora vuole ricompilare ancora un altro spataffio per avere (-X%*)....  
> 
> PS: sono su amd64.

 

La prima cosa che mi verrebbe da chiederti è: ma quante volte al giorno fai il sync ???

----------

## bandreabis

A volte anche due, ma di solito una.

----------

## emix

Piccola considerazione: anch'io mi sono trovato a dover ricompilare X 2 volte in 2 giorni a causa della USE "X" ballerina. Onestamente sono rimasto molto deluso da questo episodio perché credo che situazioni di questo tipo non dovrebbero mai accadere.

A questo punto mi chiedo: come è possibile che avvengano certe cose? Sembra che ultimamente il livello di entropia in Gentoo sia aumentato notevolmente.

----------

## Kernel78

 *emix wrote:*   

> Piccola considerazione: anch'io mi sono trovato a dover ricompilare X 2 volte in 2 giorni a causa della USE "X" ballerina. Onestamente sono rimasto molto deluso da questo episodio perché credo che situazioni di questo tipo non dovrebbero mai accadere.
> 
> A questo punto mi chiedo: come è possibile che avvengano certe cose? Sembra che ultimamente il livello di entropia in Gentoo sia aumentato notevolmente.

 

Se rimani molto deluso da un piccolo errore come questo chissa cosa provi quando un errore umano causa delle morti ...

Ok, questa ricompilazione è una noia ma arrivare ad essere "molto deluso" mi pare un filino eccessivo ...

----------

## emix

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se rimani molto deluso da un piccolo errore come questo chissa cosa provi quando un errore umano causa delle morti ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Scusa ma che c'entra??? E' ovvio che la delusione la devi vedere nel contesto in cui è espressa.

----------

## Kernel78

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Se rimani molto deluso da un piccolo errore come questo chissa cosa provi quando un errore umano causa delle morti ... 
> 
>   
> 
> Scusa ma che c'entra??? E' ovvio che la delusione la devi vedere nel contesto in cui è espressa.

 

Certo che è ovvio ma se tu rimani molto deluso da un errore così piccolo ...

In fondo non non hai perso dati, i tuoi programmi hanno continuato a funzionare, chi synca con meno frequenza di noi probabilmente non è neppure incappato nel problema ...

Io rimarrei molto deluso se dopo diversi mesi di hard masking venga messo stabile un sw che appena installato di manda a gambe all'aria il sistema costringendo a reinstallare ...

Poi è ovvio che le aspettative sono estremamente soggettive e nessuno ti vieta di rimanere molto deluso persino della categoria scelta per un dato pacchetto ma se posti il tuo parere io mi sento libero di risponderti con il mio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *emix wrote:*   

> Scusa ma che c'entra??? E' ovvio che la delusione la devi vedere nel contesto in cui è espressa.

 

beh... sicuramente è stato un errore di qualche dev

però la cosa mi spiazza: poteva starmi bene che avessero aggiunto la flag X, ma adesso perché l'hanno disabilitata?

ringrazio la mia abitudine a non correre all'aggiornamento. ho salvato due compilazioni

----------

## topper_harley

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh... sicuramente è stato un errore di qualche dev
> 
> però la cosa mi spiazza: poteva starmi bene che avessero aggiunto la flag X, ma adesso perché l'hanno disabilitata?
> ...

 

Ma che differenza passa tra questi pacchetti compilati o meno con la flag X?

Insomma, sono tutti pacchetti di X, a cosa serve questa flag?

----------

## Kernel78

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   
> 
> beh... sicuramente è stato un errore di qualche dev
> 
> però la cosa mi spiazza: poteva starmi bene che avessero aggiunto la flag X, ma adesso perché l'hanno disabilitata?
> ...

 

Probabilmente a nulla visto che l'hanno repentinamente tolta si sarà trattato di una svista di qualche dev.

----------

## riverdragon

Prendiamola con filosofia, probabilmente gli sviluppatori sono dei simpaticoni che vogliono scoraggiarci dal sincronizzare l'albero di portage con troppa frequenza  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

O magari era uno scherzo di hallowen per spaventarci con lo spauracchio di una mega ricompilazione  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Insomma, sono tutti pacchetti di X, a cosa serve questa flag?

 

e chi l'ha detto che sono tutte librerie di X? potrebbero anche essere usate da alcuni programmi che in realtà l'interfaccia grafica non ce l'hanno, ma che hanno bisogno solo della libreria.

a questo punto basta installare la libreria di cui necessiti con USE="-X" e il gioco è fatto. hai il supporto che ti interessa, ma non quello che serve per interfacciarsi con il resto di X11 e compagnia.

la questione è che qui si sta facendo una modifica all'eclass, per qualche motivo che a noi sfugge.

se anche non ci fosse stato questo errore, i pacchetti sarebbero stati comunque da ricompilare, perché anche se non sono modificati nella configurazione che ognuno di noi ha installato, è comunque cambiato l'ebuild, con l'introduzione della nuova flag.

io aspetterò anchora qualche tempo, in attesa di capire cosa stanno pianificando i dev, e mi sentirei di suggerire di fare lo stesso, e di limitare le corse all'aggiornamento

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Insomma, sono tutti pacchetti di X, a cosa serve questa flag? 
> 
> e chi l'ha detto che sono tutte librerie di X? potrebbero anche essere usate da alcuni programmi che in realtà l'interfaccia grafica non ce l'hanno, ma che hanno bisogno solo della libreria.
> 
> a questo punto basta installare la libreria di cui necessiti con USE="-X" e il gioco è fatto. hai il supporto che ti interessa, ma non quello che serve per interfacciarsi con il resto di X11 e compagnia.
> ...

 

Quello che forse sfugge a te è che quella USE l'hanno già tolta ... tutto è tornato come prima e una persona che ieri non abbia fatto il sync non si sarebbe accorta di nulla.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Quello che forse sfugge a te è che quella USE l'hanno già tolta ... tutto è tornato come prima e una persona che ieri non abbia fatto il sync non si sarebbe accorta di nulla.

 

non l'hanno tolta. è stata disabilitata, ma lei c'è ancora.

per questo penso che stiano pensando ad una riorganizzazione o modifica o non-so-cos'altro sui pacchetti di X11

----------

## lavish

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Dev'essere stata fatta una modifica all'eclass x-modular che introduce la USE "X" in modo globale.
> 
> Difatti se si guardano i vari ebuild che risultano da ricompilare per via del X%* hanno la voce
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E' stato questo il problema, non c'e' nient'altro. Il mantainer di xorg aveva pensato all'introduzione della flag X, ma poi e' stata suggerita una diversa soluzione da Flameeyes, che e' stata immediatamente incorporata. E' senza dubbio che sia un fatto disdicevole che non dovrebbe mai capitare, ma spero che serva di lezione a quelli che syncano && aggiornano in continuazione e ad occhi chiusi. Il "problema", vi faccio notare, e' stato risolto in 24h.

----------

## Scen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> E' stato questo il problema, non c'e' nient'altro. Il mantainer di xorg aveva pensato all'introduzione della flag X, ma poi e' stata suggerita una diversa soluzione da Flameeyes, che e' stata immediatamente incorporata. E' senza dubbio che sia un fatto disdicevole che non dovrebbe mai capitare, ma spero che serva di lezione a quelli che syncano && aggiornano in continuazione e ad occhi chiusi. Il "problema", vi faccio notare, e' stato risolto in 24h.

 

Per chi volesse la conferma:

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/eclass/x-modular.eclass?view=log

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Quello che forse sfugge a te è che quella USE l'hanno già tolta ... tutto è tornato come prima e una persona che ieri non abbia fatto il sync non si sarebbe accorta di nulla. 
> 
> non l'hanno tolta. è stata disabilitata, ma lei c'è ancora.
> 
> per questo penso che stiano pensando ad una riorganizzazione o modifica o non-so-cos'altro sui pacchetti di X11

 

Ok, la USE X esiste ancora ma l'hanno tolta da quei pacchetti ...

se synchi adesso e provi un emerge -pv di uno qualsiasi di quei pacchetti non troverai più la X perchè è stata tolta come ha notato chi si è trovato quei pacchetti da ricompilare con (-X%*) che stanno a significare che quella USE è stata rimossa.

----------

## bender86

 *lavish wrote:*   

> E' senza dubbio che sia un fatto disdicevole che non dovrebbe mai capitare, ma spero che serva di lezione a quelli che syncano && aggiornano in continuazione e ad occhi chiusi. Il "problema", vi faccio notare, e' stato risolto in 24h.

 

Vuoi dire che l'unico sfigato che synca ogni 2 settimane e si è ricompilato tutto per qualche ora sono io? Cavolo...

----------

## lavish

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Vuoi dire che l'unico sfigato che synca ogni 2 settimane e si è ricompilato tutto per qualche ora sono io? Cavolo...

 

Considerando il lasso di tempo nel quale c'e' stata questa sconvenienza, puo' essere  :Wink:  Ad ogni modo, c'e' anche la variabile "ad occhi chiusi" da considerare. 

Anche io ho visto quell'aggiornamento (io synco una volta al giorno), ma mi pareva MOLTO strano dover fare un upgrade del genere, quindi mi osno documentato 1 secondo e ho capito che era il caso di aspettare un paio d'ore

----------

## lucapost

@lavish cavolo, da un'esperto come te mi aspettavo che condividessi con il forum questa tua precauzione!  :Crying or Very sad: 

su questo forum, il primo segnale anomalo è comparso dopo quasi 12 ore grazie al simpatico bandreabis.

12 ore non sono poche, a mio avviso.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 12 ore non sono poche, a mio avviso.

 

dipende dai punti di vista

se gli utenti sono quelli che fanno a gara per chi compila prima e chi ha l'ultima versione installata, dubito che avrebbero seguito un consiglio del genere.

e poi basta il buon senso. un aggiornamento che mi induce a sconvolgere il sistema ci penso due volte a farlo, o quantomeno mi documento. non lo faccio certo ad occhi chiusi

----------

## Kernel78

Ma stiamo parlando sempre degli aggiornamenti che hanno aggiunto e tolto la X ???

Non mi pare che il mio sistema sia rimasto molto sconvolto e le due ricompilazioni mi hanno portato via in tutto poco più di un oretta mentre usavo cmq il pc per fare altro.

Sarò che tra lavoro, moglie e interessi personali non posso sempre stare dietro alle decisioni dei devel e cercare di capire perchè aggiungono o tolgono una USE e se mi conviene o meno aspettare che cambino idea. Ho controllato che a me portava via una mezz'ora circa e non mi sono fatto grossi problemi a ricompilare.

12 ore cmq sono molte se tieni conto che come limite di buon senso chiedono che non si synchi più di una volta al giorno significa che in 12 ore circa la metà degli utenti gentoo avevano syncato.

Io magari ci penso due volte prima di fare un emerge -e world o anche solo emerge -e system ma per una mezz'ora di ricompilazione non mi metto certo a cercare di capire se un devel ha avuto una trovata geniale o se è incavolato con il mondo perchè la tipa lo ha mandato in bianco ...

Ok, il mondo sarebbe un posto più bello se queste cose non capitassero, se non ci fossero le guerre, se tutti ci volessimo bene, ecc ecc ...

Mi pare però che si stia un po' ingigantendo questo piccolo inconveniente.

P.S. .:chrome:. scusa ma proprio tu parli di documentarsi quando fino al messaggio precedente eri convinto che la USE ci fosse ancora ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> .:chrome:. scusa ma proprio tu parli di documentarsi quando fino al messaggio precedente eri convinto che la USE ci fosse ancora ?

 

errore di valutazione. chiedo scusa... adesso ho avuto tempo per farlo con calma e ho capito esattamente cosa era successo.

documentarsi nel senso: fammi andare a vedere cosa è successo prima di impegnare una macchina su cui lavoro a compilare inutilmente.

documentarsi nel senso: questa macchina mi serve, e di certo non per giocare, quindi prima di fare un aggiornamento di quel tipo cerco di capire cosa coinvolge, cosa comporta, e se ne ho bisogno.

questo intendevo. adesso è più chiaro?

sarà anche un aggiornamento che è possibile fare in poco tempo, su macchine potenti, ma si tratta comunque di impegnare le macchine per un certo tempo. una modifica che apparentemente non sembrava essere un dettaglio è una cosa che non farei a cuor leggero su una macchina con cui magari ci lavoro.

dico solo che a volte bisognerebbe usare un po' di cautela. tutto qui

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   .:chrome:. scusa ma proprio tu parli di documentarsi quando fino al messaggio precedente eri convinto che la USE ci fosse ancora ? 
> 
> errore di valutazione. chiedo scusa... adesso ho avuto tempo per farlo con calma e ho capito esattamente cosa era successo.
> 
> documentarsi nel senso: fammi andare a vedere cosa è successo prima di impegnare una macchina su cui lavoro a compilare inutilmente.
> ...

 

Ok, così ha più senso ma io su una macchina in produzione non aggiorno a meno che non mi servano funzioni nuove o non siano risolti bug che mi interessano, inoltre su un server di produzione non ci metto nemmeno X quindi non mi sarei nemmeno accorto di questa modifica.

Inoltre vorrei farti notare che la tua decisione si è basata su quello che tu stesso definisci un "errore di valutazione", questo dovrebbe farti riflettere ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ok, così ha più senso ma io su una macchina in produzione non aggiorno a meno che non mi servano funzioni nuove o non siano risolti bug che mi interessano, inoltre su un server di produzione non ci metto nemmeno X quindi non mi sarei nemmeno accorto di questa modifica.
> 
> 

 

entro nel discorso, anche se non avrei titolo in merito perchè non ho macchine in produzione, e non considero tale il mio serverino di casa.

posso solo dire che io facendo grossi aggiornamenti ho sempre avuto problemi. per esempio il pc di mia sorella finchè va non lo tocco. però quando devo risolvere qualcosa o metterle qualcosa di nuovo solitamente synco e colgo l'occasione per aggiornare un po' di tutto. beh... la maggior parte delle volte preferirei fare un sync a settimana e aggiornamento relativo.

----------

## topper_harley

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Considerando il lasso di tempo nel quale c'e' stata questa sconvenienza, puo' essere  Ad ogni modo, c'e' anche la variabile "ad occhi chiusi" da considerare. 
> 
> Anche io ho visto quell'aggiornamento (io synco una volta al giorno), ma mi pareva MOLTO strano dover fare un upgrade del genere, quindi mi osno documentato 1 secondo e ho capito che era il caso di aspettare un paio d'ore

 

Beh... La prossima volta rendi partecipi anche noi... Io mi sono fidato di questo:    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Stamattina ho dato un "emerge --sync" e un "emerge -uDNav world". 
> 
> Vuole fare il rebuild di moltissimi pacchetti dei quali mi evidenzia la USE "X" seguita da %*...
> 
> E tutto ok?
> ...

 

Ad ogni modo concordo con Ic3M4n, aggiornare poco e spesso mette al riparo (il più delle volte) da grossi casini. O almeno semplifica l'associazione dei problemi alle loro cause.

----------

## devilheart

segnalo una cosa piuttosto curiosa che mi è capitata. l'altro giorno dopo aver syncato ho visto che dovevo ricompilare un buon numero di pacchetti per l'abilitazione della use flag X. ora, premettendo che synco quotidianamente, ho letto che la flag è stata nuovamente disattivata ma a me non ha chiesto di ricompilare quello che ho compilato prima con la use -X. è normale?

----------

## Flameeyes

Dovrebbe essere normale, se l'hai compilati con la USE disattivata.

----------

## Kernel78

```
emerge -uDpvN world
```

non cerca di ricompilare senza la USE="X" ?

Posta magari l'output di

```
emerge -pv x11-apps/xdpyinfo
```

(era uno dei pacchetti interessati dalla USE)

----------

## topper_harley

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDpvN world
> ```
> ...

 

Non vedo perché dovrebbe visto che devilheart ha già compilato con "-X"

 *devilhearth wrote:*   

> quello che ho compilato prima con la use -X. 

 

----------

## Kernel78

Non era molto chiaro ma ha scritto  *Quote:*   

> ho visto che dovevo ricompilare un buon numero di pacchetti per l'abilitazione della use flag X

  e quindi ho supposto abbia compilato una prima volta per abilitare la USE e poi *Quote:*   

> ho letto che la flag è stata nuovamente disattivata ma a me non ha chiesto di ricompilare quello che ho compilato prima con la use -X

 qui ho supposto che si sia dimenticato due virgole visto che dovrebbe essere *Quote:*   

> ho letto che la flag è stata nuovamente disattivata ma a me non ha chiesto di ricompilare, quello che ho compilato prima, con la use -X

 

Visto che dice che non gli ha chiesto di ricompilare quello che ha compilato prima, visto che prima poteva averli compilati solo con la USE attiva ...

----------

## devilheart

riformulo:

qualche giorno fa, dopo il sync, emerge -uDN world mi ha ricompilato un grande numero di pacchetti con la use X attiva. fino ad ora (synco e faccio emerge -uDN world ogni giorno) non mi ha ancora chiesto di ricompilare quello che ho compilato prima con la use X disattivata

----------

## Kernel78

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> riformulo:
> 
> qualche giorno fa, dopo il sync, emerge -uDN world mi ha ricompilato un grande numero di pacchetti con la use X attiva. fino ad ora (synco e faccio emerge -uDN world ogni giorno) non mi ha ancora chiesto di ricompilare quello che ho compilato prima con la use X disattivata

 

Penso che tu abbia dimenticato di nuovo due virgole ... " non mi ha ancora chiesto di ricompilare, quello che ho compilato prima, con la use X disattivata"

Posta l'output di

```
emerge -pv x11-apps/xdpyinfo
```

(era uno dei pacchetti che si sono ritrovati la USE prima aggiunta e poi rimossa)

----------

## devilheart

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Posta l'output di
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

```

comunque non penso che xdpyinfo sia coinvolto dato che il mio ultimo merge di questo pacchetto risale al 13-03-2006

----------

## Kernel78

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Posta l'output di
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Allora vai a recuperare uno dei pacchetti che sono stati compilati con la X attiva e controlla se adesso la hanno ancora o meno ...

Domanda: sei sicuro di aver compilato quando la X è stata aggiunta ?

----------

## devilheart

sono sicuro di aver compilato quanto la X è stata aggiunta e sono sicuro che non mi ha chiesto di ricompilare quando la X è stata tolta. comunque non è un problema; il sistema funziona perfettamente

----------

## Kernel78

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> sono sicuro di aver compilato quanto la X è stata aggiunta e sono sicuro che non mi ha chiesto di ricompilare quando la X è stata tolta. comunque non è un problema; il sistema funziona perfettamente

 

Se il sistema ti ha fatto ricompilare quando la use è stata aggiunta e non ti ha fatto ricompilare quando la use è stata rimossa allora il sistema NON FUNZIONA CORRETTAMENTE e questo è un problema.

Potrebbe essere un problema di lieve entità o la punta di un iceberg ma se il sistema si perde delle USE per strada io lo considero un enorme problema.

Cerca di risalire ad uno dei pacchetti che hai ricompilato con la use aggiunta e controlla con emerge -pv se adesso riporta ancora la use o no. Se non riporta la use controlla con genlop <nomepacchetto> per vedere quando lo ha emerso (o emergiuto o come preferisci) e se effettivamente non ha la use e non è stato ricompilato è un grave problema ...

----------

## Flameeyes

Ammetto che non ne sono sicuro, ma mi pare di ricordare che la versione stabile e quella ~arch di portage hanno comportamenti diversi per ciò che riguarda --newuse, quindi questo potrebbe essere il motivo della divergenza.

----------

## devilheart

quando avrò un po' di tempo farò test approfonditi. comunque io ho tutto il sistema in ~amd64

----------

